# On Cold start no drive when put in D and trips CEL



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Call Onstar and get the fault codes. Then call GM and get a service ticket giving them the transmission codes. Then find a new dealership to fix your car. Your current one can't be bothered to call OnStar and ask for the codes. I wouldn't let them rotate my tires.

Your car and OnStar are handling the problem correctly - the problem is your incompetent and lazy dealership.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

OP, name the dealership so others will not waste their time and money there.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> OP, name the dealership so others will not waste their time and money there.


Normally I would have no problem naming names, but... the check engine light and the shaking and the shifting is all normal after the second start/stop cycle, so far anyway.

I did give the codes, P0601 & P0700 to the dealer. They said they can't fix something if the electronics says no problems.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

But if Onstar detected it they can fix it.

Go elsewhere.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

upstater said:


> Twice in one week my 2011 2LT with 25,000 miles will not go into forward gear on the auto trans. Both times it backed out of the garage, "with some excess shaking from the engine compartment". Once in the road it refused to move forward. Both times the CEL came on. Both times Onstar recorded two transmission fault codes. Both times it was towed and when the dealer got to it there were no stored codes or CEL on. They road tested and said all items were performing as designed.
> 
> Has anyone been down this repair road? This is kinda dangerous.


Would you like for me to find you another dealer in the area? As stated above I can open a service request for you to document these issues and do my best to help you get them resolved. If you would like me to do that please send me a private message with your full name, address, VIN, current mileage and the dealer that you took your car to. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

Car was dropped of the 10th and just got it back today. Of the two codes OnStar provided the dealer reports only one code stored P0601. He called TAC. They instructed dealer to clear code and road test. If code comes back, then replace transmission control module. The code did not return. Dealer replaced module anyway.

So, I have no check engine light on now and the trans shifts fine. I will see how it acts on the cold start ups. The two episodes happened after sitting overnight in the garage.

I bought this Cruze as well as 2 new Equinox's from this dealer in the past three years. Cruze has had 2 steering racks, 5 coolant loss/smell repairs and now the tranny. Told the sales manager to order me a Camaro to replace the Cruze. I have spent a fair sum of $$$ there. Am I satisfied? Absolutely not. Camaro did not get ordered, they are guessing on the tranny and they refused to replace my trunk release button because it worked the one time they pushed on it even though it works less than 50% of the time for me.

I hope the next trip to this dealer is to process the Buyback GM and my lawyer are hammering out. Should know by the end of the month.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, just WOW!


----------



## Hazie (Nov 8, 2014)

Same thing happened to me tonight on my 2011 cruze. but I backed up, went forward, stopped at an intersection. after that, I lost all forward gears. could still reverse though. Luck have it, I am a mechanic and work at a GM dealership. I will post my findings as early as Tuesday!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

upstater said:


> Car was dropped of the 10th and just got it back today. Of the two codes OnStar provided the dealer reports only one code stored P0601. He called TAC. They instructed dealer to clear code and road test. If code comes back, then replace transmission control module. The code did not return. Dealer replaced module anyway.
> 
> So, I have no check engine light on now and the trans shifts fine. I will see how it acts on the cold start ups. The two episodes happened after sitting overnight in the garage.
> 
> ...


Wow - after purchasing three vehicles at the same dealership you should get a **** of a lot better service. I suspect they replaced the TCM even though the problem didn't come back because you had reported it multiple times.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a 2011 Cruze, 1.8 engine, 56k miles. Sometimes when I start the car, I turned the key to start the engine and the CEL comes on with the the following: 
Current Fault Log
------------------
P0601: Internal Control Module Memory Check Sum Error
Pending Fault Log
------------------
P0700: Transmission Control System (MIL Request).

I cleared the codes and it drives fine.
I did notice that my needle in the cluster sometimes jumps around slightly when I inserted the key. When I start the engine, then the CEL turns on. The "needle jumping around' does not always happen in order for it to throw the codes. It has been throwing the codes about once or twice a week. Has anyone experience this? Thanks.


----------

